# Broadhead target???



## sgd (Jan 11, 2009)

What is the best material to use for a broadhead target. I'm looking to make my own and save some $$$. Thanks for any input.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

No question in my mind the best material is sand!

Build a box 4 feet by 3 feet by 3 feet with pressure treated wood. leave the top and front open and fill it with sand. it will never ever ware out well or until the pressure treated wood rots. 

Now the obvious drawback is that you can't exactly take it to your hunting camp, but you could build another one there.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

what would you be facing the sand target with in order to keep the sand from falling out?


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*Pic*

I'd sure like to see a picture of your design for the sand. Love the idea just can't figure how the sand will stay put.


----------



## Steve in KC (Dec 17, 2008)

Ab_bow_hunter said:


> what would you be facing the sand target with in order to keep the sand from falling out?


There would be no facing. Assuming the sand is poured in from the back, at the top, it would make up a 'sand wedge' (sorry for the plethora of jokes here) that went from the back-top corner to the front-bottom corner.

given the dimensions, and assuming that the 4 foot length is from front to back, the length of the sand slope from the back-top corner to the front-bottom corner would be 5 feet. There would be so much sand in there that it would stay without a face, and be deep enough so that your arrows would never stike the back of the box.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Just buy an R&W Deer target , great prices and awesome targets.


----------



## EKUHUNTER (Sep 3, 2008)

um wouldnt sand dull the hell out of ur broadheads...thats like sayin just shoot em into the hill....nobody would wanna do that would they...i sure as hell wouldnt..


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been thinking about the sand target idea for some time but have been concerned that it would have to be to large to be effective. I have thought of using a layer or two of 1 1/2 foam on the back for blow throughs.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

One other question, how far do the arrows penetrate sand? Thanks. I may finally do this as I love to shoot broadheads but am not founf of pulling them out of the target. Also get a lot of litter after a while from the foam puling out.


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

My local sportsmans club has a pile of sand for shooting broadheads. That's the only place that you are allowed to shoot broadheads.


----------



## deercrazy56 (Feb 17, 2009)

I bought one of the cabelas broadhead targets for like 30 - 40 bucks and it has lasted me 3 seasons and still works great. Just dont shoot field tips


----------



## FIGJAM (Jan 12, 2009)

A few old body bords staped together. Im sure you can get them cheap


----------



## SticksandString (Oct 12, 2008)

haybale


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

I have the cabelas target but I am quickly wearing it out. I really like to shoot broad heads. It makes me more confident and prepared for hunting.

How far into the sand do the arrows penetrate?


----------



## DaJester (Jan 9, 2009)

Use a hay bale dropped inside a yard bag (Hefty) and then wrap it in duct tape tightly. When you fill it with hole just tape the holes. Once the bale is taped it gets pretty dense. You can add a piece a carpet after wrapping the bag just in case you get a pass thru, that way you can replace the carpet on its own.


good luck...


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry guys I'm a little tardy here but this is a quick picture of a sand pit.
Yes it falls out the front a little that's ok it's just sand. It's best if it's a little damp you can shape it flat a little.


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

sand... sandpaper... hmmm.. sanding your broadheads.. cant that dull them quick?


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

cr0ck1 said:


> sand... sandpaper... hmmm.. sanding your broadheads.. cant that dull them quick?


Perhaps but store bought targets do, homemade do. No way around that.


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

you would think sand would do it alot faster right?


----------



## whybuck (Dec 15, 2007)

b0w_bender said:


> Sorry guys I'm a little tardy here but this is a quick picture of a sand pit.
> Yes it falls out the front a little that's ok it's just sand. It's best if it's a little damp you can shape it flat a little.


thanks i'll give it a try.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

cr0ck1 said:


> you would think sand would do it alot faster right?


I would not worry about it. The only way for no wear on the broad head is if you could have some one catch the arrows as they whizzed by.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmm, somepne catch them? Nah, how would you know where they hit:shade:

I think the sand idea will work great. I change out blades for hunting and only use old one for practice.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

cr0ck1 said:


> you would think sand would do it alot faster right?


JMHO....I would not attempt to shoot a deer with a broadhead that has been shot into ANY target..without sharpening it or replacing the blades first. 

This being said, the sand trap sounds like a very practical target to me.


----------



## crafty (Jan 5, 2007)

JWT said:


> JMHO....I would not attempt to shoot a deer with a broadhead that has been shot into ANY target..without sharpening it or replacing the blades first.
> 
> This being said, the sand trap sounds like a very practical target to me.



X2 to that:darkbeer:


----------



## sgd (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the sand idea as well as the straw bale,but as far as wear goes I'm not as concerned about the broadhead as the arrow, wouldn't the sand wear down the arrow rather quickly?


----------



## sgd (Jan 11, 2009)

Decided to go with a bale target. Built a stand and compressed 3 square bales. Works with broadheads and makes a good backstop. Thanks for the input.


----------



## sgd (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

How far do your arrows penetrate into those bales?


----------



## NJSC (Mar 16, 2009)

and did you take the twine off? If you did does the compression keep it from going everywhere?


----------



## tmzg29 (Jul 3, 2006)

We have broad head sand pits at out club. We put cardboard targets in front of them and shoot away. I would never shoot a broad head that has been shot in any target at any game until sharpened or the blades changed. The sand pits work great.


----------



## sgd (Jan 11, 2009)

Arrows penetrate about 18" from point blank, shot my dads Excalibur Equinox at it from 5 yrds and it buried the bolt fletching deep but stopped it, should be fine from a greater distance. I left the twine on, only for dissassembly to avoid a mess, the compression holds everything together really well.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

SGD,
How is arrow removal? Thanks


----------



## sgd (Jan 11, 2009)

You've got to pull but it's not terrible.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I just use a broadhead foam target from Walley World that was around $25, used it for two seasons so far. Its the one that has two sides for BH and two sides for FP, but I rarely use the FP sides. I have a Morrells bag target for all year FP shooting and hardly shoot my BH's cause once I sight them in I just shoot my FP's and they normally are dead on.


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

*broadhead target*

Another good, cheap (free) broadhead target is to use sod. Pile up layers of sod in strips. Keep it watered so the grass will continue to grow so the grass can bond the whole target together.

Alot of sod farms give away there scraps and old sod. No need to compress it because the sod is more than enough weight to do it by itself.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Hmmmm, that sounds interesting. I would guess sod from a sod farm would be the most free of pebbles and such.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

SticksandString said:


> haybale


can you get them out?


----------



## Heinz57Shooter (Feb 20, 2009)

*sand target*

add a piece of 2" rigid blue foam in front of box so that you would have a face to hold sand in of course the foam will have to be changed over time


----------



## electric sheep (Mar 23, 2009)

Old tyre inner tubes slit into strips and glued onto cardboard sheets sandwiched together. About four or five layers is enough, its cheap as many auto shops will give old inner tubes away. One target lasted two seasons and would even take judo point shots.


----------



## bigiron (Apr 13, 2007)

*CHEAP Broad target*

I go to my local bow shop and get a bow carton along w/a couple of extra cartons for filler. Stuff the intact bow carton with cardboard filler pieces.This part takes abit of experimenting as your bow setup will determine what it takes to stop the arrow.I try to get it so that the arrow just goes thru enough so I can unskrew the broadhead and pull the arrow.Kind of a pain but it works for me.If you shot alot of broadhesds its probably not a good method.


----------



## forkedhorn (Jan 18, 2007)

Sand works great! It's cheap, stops every arrow, and arrow removal is as easy as it gets. The box I built is approx. 2 x 3 x 3. I used plywood on 3 sides and stapeled a sheet of tyvek over the front (had some lying around). I then filled the box with sand and shot through the tyvek. The tyvek holds most the sand in. I've shot this target for about 2 years now and haven't done anything to it. It's probably time to replace the front and shovel some of the sand that has spilled out back it, but that will only take a few minutes. Then it will be ready for another year or so. And yes, your broadheads will get dull, but I would never use my pracitce heads for hunting.


----------



## kevin7144 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Straw*

I like the straw bale idea, and since I work on a horse farm it is real practical for me. Any other methods of using them? Isnt the broadhead hard to pull out? should you shoot into the face or the side of the bales? Any and all opions and help will be greatly appreciated it.




Kevin7144


-------The wife says if I go hunting one more time she is gone......finally Ill be able to hang my deer heads in the bedroom--------


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Top Pin Archery said:


> Another good, cheap (free) broadhead target is to use sod. Pile up layers of sod in strips. Keep it watered so the grass will continue to grow so the grass can bond the whole target together.
> 
> Alot of sod farms give away there scraps and old sod. No need to compress it because the sod is more than enough weight to do it by itself.



This is a great idea! you could also use it in conjunction with the Sand pile to keep the sand in the pit. As long as you water it regularly it would work fantastic. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

kevin7144 said:


> I like the straw bale idea, and since I work on a horse farm it is real practical for me. Any other methods of using them? Isnt the broadhead hard to pull out? should you shoot into the face or the side of the bales? Any and all opions and help will be greatly appreciated it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have shot the sides of round bales with field points, but i could see how BH would be hard to pull out


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

Dewberry said:


> i have shot the sides of round bales with field points, but i could see how BH would be hard to pull out


I have a round bale I use with feild points as well. Last year I put a few broadheads into it just to make sure they were flying good and yes they are a pain to pull out. in fact I broke off the blades on 2 of my practice heads trying to remove from the bale....


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

*bh*

Wouldnt it just be easier to get a little foam target and use it for broadheads only. Then replace the blades.


----------



## sgd (Jan 11, 2009)

twiant said:


> Wouldnt it just be easier to get a little foam target and use it for broadheads only. Then replace the blades.


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Matador X (Mar 10, 2009)

Flintlock1776 said:


> I would not worry about it. The only way for no wear on the broad head is if you could have some one catch the arrows as they whizzed by.


Contact Chris Angel:mg::set1_rolf2:


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hay is cheap, but I've had my inserts give up trying to get broadheads out it. When that happens you have a dull and lost broadhead. 

I take 3 broad heads from my collection I paint them red so I can ID them and I always use those. Personally I leave the broadheads on the same arrows too. I toss those three arrows in a bin and always use them for practicing. Been using the same three broad heads and arrows for the last 4 years and no visible harm to the arrows in a sand pit. Yes broadheads get dull from shooting them, but before I started leaving them on the same arrows I would intentionally dull them so that I could handle them safely.


----------



## ArmyArcher63 (Mar 8, 2009)

*DIY Broadhead Target*



sgd said:


> Decided to go with a bale target. Built a stand and compressed 3 square bales. Works with broadheads and makes a good backstop. Thanks for the input.



That looks great, SGD. I'm trying to build the same thing myself, but I'm using scrap carpet pieces that I get from local carpet stores; either new remnants or the old stuff removed from an new install (as long as it's not to filthy to handle). My archery club uses that on their range. 
Stops everything, lasts a long, long time, and the carpet is free!! (my favorite 4-letter word). 
When the center part is shot out, just replace that part.

The sand pit sounds good, but 2 issues w/that. 
1. a good rain storm will wash away the sand, and 
2. can anybody say "Kitty Litter" ?? every stray cat in town will drop by to take a dump! 
Cat Crap is NASTY! Standing around shooting the sh!! with your friends is fun, but NOT with your arrows.  lol


----------

